# USB floppy drives under OS 10.x.. ??



## Xistor (Sep 18, 2001)

I just picked up a VST USB floppy and was going to use it with my iBook.. BUT:

It appears that the VST drive has no OS 10 drivers.. It comes with 9.x drivers, but they aren't even needed under 9 (the OS already recognizes the drive).  Under a 10.1 prerelease (5g48) (not sure about 10.0.4--probably the same)... unless the disk is in the drive when the drive is plugged into the computer, the computer doesn't recognize that a disk is inserted.

Does anyone have the drop on any drivers for VST drives under 10.x or know of any portable USB or firewire floppy drives that are 10.x compatible???


----------



## danlfsmith (Sep 19, 2001)

I have no answer, but have had the identical problem.  I emailed VST about it some months ago, and they told me that Apple is supplying all the USB drivers in OS X, and that if there's any problem with a USB device, it's up to Apple to solve.  VST said it should work!  I'm disappointed to hear that it may not be corrected in 10.1


----------



## Xistor (Sep 20, 2001)

GOOD NEWS!!

I just installed the 5G59 OS 10.1 pre-release.. and the problem is cleared up.  The VST USB bus-powered floppy drive works perfectly, and MS DOS support for floppies is back as well!  (I knew there was a reason I liked Apple!


----------



## ohlssonvox (Oct 5, 2001)

The VST / Y-E Data USB Floppy drive works under the GM release of 10.1. Some of the earlier beta builds did not work though. It works perfectly as fart a s I can see. 

The Tri Media Reader floppy works now too.

http://ohlssonvox.8k.com


----------

